# what would you upgrade?



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just picked up a 2008 six13 five from my local LBS today and I am extremely pleased with the bike. 

If you had to upgrade anything on the bike, what would it be? 

Its got an Ultegra rear derailer and 105 front, 105 shifters/brake levers, Truvativ elita cranks, generic shimano r560 brakes and quite interestingly, I received the bike with Mavic Aksium Race wheels instead of the Shimano WH-RS-10 wheels listed on the spec sheet.

I was thinking of completing the Ultegra Gruppo by replacing the front derailer with Ultegra along with the shifters... would that be a worthy upgrade?

Also, are the Mavic Aksium wheels better than the WH-RS-10 wheelset? I want to make sure that i didnt get the short end of the deal on that.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

PS. This is my first road bike and I am so happy I made the investment and for joining the Cannondale Family! and believe me, its been an interesting journey indeed... from trying to restore my old 1990 8-speed Schwinn, to thinking about getting a Motobecane, to doing the right thing and supporting my local LBS!!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I can't imagine why you would be extremely pleased with a bike when you already want to make upgrades. Just ride it. If you get into upgrading brand new shifters, I would be asking why you even purchased that bike.



antics22 said:


> Just picked up a 2008 six13 five from my local LBS today and I am extremely pleased with the bike.
> 
> If you had to upgrade anything on the bike, what would it be?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with the poster above that it probably didn't make sense to buy the bike if you weren't happy with the compenents it came with. That being said, I'd say the one item that sticks out as being slightly inferior is the Truvativ Elita crank. My Synapse has them, and they have a tendency to come slightly loose. I'm not upgrading it though, as I'll just occasionally tighten them until I upgrade bikes . . . holding out for a SystemSix at some point next year.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

As above, ride it and don't get caught up in the upgrade mode. Not convinced you'd notice the difference, and not worth the investment at this point anyway.

Congrats on the great bike.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Contact Points*

The first thing I would look at upgrading would be the contact points. Does the saddle fit you well? I usually try the stock saddle and then typically ditch it and install my favorite saddle, a SI Flite. Shifters would be an upgrade to consider but you should have done this when picking the overall component group. For now ride what you have. 

Don't know anything about the stock tires but that would be something I might upgrade soon. 

Finally I would get rid of the all purpose cassettes in favor of something with an 18t cog. For me that would be a 12-23 for the flats of Indiana. If you need the 25t for some steep climbs in your area then think about the 13-25. If you do a lot of climbing consider the 12-27 cassette. 

For now just ride your bike and dont shop for fashion upgrades.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Ride it... for a couple a hundred miles than swap the seat and maybe the tires everything else i would ride till they wear out .I use a 105 on the front and an Ultegra on the back.. that stuff shifts better than my new XTR setup on my MTB.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the candid comments folks. I guess the anal part of me was hoping to have a matching grouppo and my LBS offered me a deal that I couldnt pass on the six13. I also figured that if I wanted to slang my 105 components while they were still new, id take a lesser hit on them. But you guys are right, this bike is light years ahead of my old Schwinn Lemans. The 105 grouppo on that bike with index shifting is soo outdated. I'm amazed at how much the Shimano lines have developed...

Any thoughts on the wheelset that came with my bike? Are they better than the spec'd Shimano WH-RS-10's?

On a side note, I rode the bike to work this morning (about 15 miles uphill) and I have to say that I am out of shape! Almost didnt make it up the hill =)


Here she is:


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

The new 105 is light years ahead of the "old" stuff--- like the 9-speed of even a few years ago. I would argue that new 105 is the on par with "old" Ultegra. Nothing wrong with it (not that there ever was).


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> The first thing I would look at upgrading would be the contact points. Does the saddle fit you well? I usually try the stock saddle and then typically ditch it and install my favorite saddle, a SI Flite. Shifters would be an upgrade to consider but you should have done this when picking the overall component group. For now ride what you have.
> 
> Don't know anything about the stock tires but that would be something I might upgrade soon.
> 
> ...


Ill have to get more mileage out of her to see if the saddle becomes an issue. So far so good. The San Marcos saddle doesnt appear to be uncomfortable. The reach to the handle bars takes a little getting used to since I mainly just ride my MTB. Havent ridden a road bike since my college years. The LBS sized me and told me the reach is optimal for my height, but I'd be lying if i said it was comfortable for me.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice bike. Just ride it. As one of the previous posters mentioned, contact points are the way to go. Start with the saddle, pedals, shoes and get some good tires.

BUT, that bike is more than rideable and will be one of the best things on the road for a while. 

You really have to ride it for a while to truly know what to upgrade. I'd say more than 100 miles - at least 500.

That said, get a good saddle and ride fast and hard.


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice Evo.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mad_Hun said:


> Nice Evo.



Haha! Thanks for noticing! Road tracking the Evo and biking (MTB) is pretty much all I do to keep my sanity.

way off topic, but here's an action shot of me in my Evo at Willow Springs Raceway:


In track attire for the weekend runs: (wing on for downforce)










In daily driver mode with my daily driver wheels/tires (wingless for fear of attention from local police)


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Sweet looking Six13, congrats! :thumbsup: 

The only things that I would even consider changing would be "fit" components such as handlebars if you need a different width and saddle if you have a favorite. Otherwise I would leave it as is until parts needed replacing down the road and then it would be time for upgrades.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

cbuchanan said:


> Sweet looking Six13, congrats! :thumbsup:
> 
> The only things that I would even consider changing would be "fit" components such as handlebars if you need a different width and saddle if you have a favorite. Otherwise I would leave it as is until parts needed replacing down the road and then it would be time for upgrades.


Thank you.

Im glad you mentioned the handlebars as a possible upgrade because the ones on the six13 seem very wide. The cinelli handle bars on my old schwinn were way narrower so these take a little getting used to. Aside from that, its still to early to tell, but the saddle seems fine for me.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Smokin!*



antics22 said:


> ...Im glad you mentioned the handlebars as a possible upgrade because the ones on the six13 seem very wide...


I noticed that too in the pics. I kind of recall my son's Six13 having pretty wide bars but he is broad shouldered. My tandem came with wide bars and it always bothered my shoulders after a long ride, switching to narrower bars was a big improvement. In addition to width think about distance to the drops. As I noted above, think about contact points and this is a good one for upgrade.

You should enjoy your new bike. My kid loves his Cannondale and says it just rails in crits. His only upgrades were the saddle and wheels, although his version was specced with Centaur.

I noticed the pack of cigarette butts near the rear wheel. You might go over to the weight weenies forum and see if they can recommend a good brand of *light* cigarettes.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> I noticed the pack of cigarette butts near the rear wheel. You might go over to the weight weenies forum and see if they can recommend a good brand of *light* cigarettes.



Good eye, those are remnants from a poker game night gone horrific. My old fraternity brothers like to smoke and the only rule I have at my house is for them to pick up the butts and put them neatly in the corner.... I suppose I should get a bucket for them!


----------



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey like the Evo..I have a subie xt stg II (great for the bike). Just ride what you have..I think your excitement is great..riding bikes is a great way to live. but quit smoking! you will feel better

M


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Subie! I wished the station wagon EVO from Japan made it to the US because I would have been all over that!

I realized that road biking definitely requires much more endurance than MTB. I can easily ride 40 miles or so on my mountain bike (twice a week) in my local trails and not have any breathing issues... but road biking is a whole different ball game. I do smoke occasionally with my poker buddies when they come over, but nothing too serious... 

will definitely have to cut that out. My lungs can tell... riding the roadbike this morning definitely took more out of me than I expected. Maybe its the gearing, the posture, etc.... or simply my eagerness to push the new bike! ...It was so much easier to ride my MTB to work...


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Cannondale world. You don't need to upgrade a brand new six13, son. That's nuts. You just need to ride it. If it needs anything, the bike will let you know. Frankly [tongue in cheek] I'd replace the gruppo with Chorus, but other than that...


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks, I have decided to leave components as is and play it by ear in terms of the handlebar size, and the saddle. Riding back home was awesome.. The frame is very stiff and forgiving at the same time (did that make any sense?) The bike is quick and agile. At no point, did I feel out of control on it. I did start getting shifting problems on the way home which became very annoying since I was going downhill most of the way, I could not shift into the lowest gear or the big gear in the front. Found myself not being able to pedal.

I know that new bikes need adjustments, but I didnt expect it to be this quick. When I bought my Marin MTB, things didnt start stretching or needing adjustments until i rode 200 miles into it. I barely have 30 miles (round trip) on the Cannondale, and the front & rear derailer already need adjustment... Brakes are ok. I remember my old 105s on my schwinn having more bite than the r560 shimano brakes.

Other than that, things are good. I will take it to work again in the morning and see if things are different. This time, Ill make sure to take a water bottle with me =)


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Did Cannondale change the type of carbon fiber used in the Six13? I've seen the original three carbon & the two carbon tubes. Both have a braided apperance with a very tight weave to the carbon. This frame appears to have a "cosmetic" look to the carbon tubes. Any ride differnence between an 06-07 and the 08?

CHL


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

cbuchanan said:


> Sweet looking Six13, congrats! :thumbsup:
> 
> The only things that I would even consider changing would be "fit" components such as handlebars if you need a different width and saddle if you have a favorite. Otherwise I would leave it as is until parts needed replacing down the road and then it would be time for upgrades.



I agree that the contact points are the first upgrade you should consider. Some manufacturers cheese-out on saddles because they know many people swap them out immediately. The Fizik on my System6 is horrific. I have an old Trek saddle on the bike for now.

To answer your wheels question, from what I have read and heard is that the Mavic wheels on your bike is a major upgrade over the Shimano wheels. I have them on mine and while I only have about 150 miles on them, they seem like a nice wheelset. They are not light, but have a reputation for being very durable. 

If you ever want to drop some weight on the bike, the wheels would be the place to do it. I estimate that a pair of Neuvations for around $350 would be about 1 1/8 pounds lighter than the Mavics. That’s not a small amount of weight.

Sweet bike though. Ride it. Pretty soon you will like more than the Mitsu.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

The crank is about the weakest part on there, that being the slow kid in an honors class. Wheels and tires are good upgrades, but the saddle is usually the first. The 105 brifters are excellent and wouldn't touch them. Many consider 105 the bridge between basic (Sora,Tiagra) and high performance (Ultegra, Dura-Ace).

As for cables stretching, that is more of an LBS build issue then a bike and parts quality. A good LBS will pre-stretch cables when the bike is being built. There is the exception with interal cable routing (see Klien)


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, heres my 1 month update with my Cannondale. I have put about 1000 miles on her since I got her and things are still going great. Im finding the crank to flex a bit when climbing but am not sure if that can be remedied or not by my LBS. I am also still finding the handlebars to be a bit too wide for my comfort. I thought id get used to it, but I feel like im riding my grade school trycycle when maneuvering the rig. Surprisingly, the saddle is still very comfortable for me so no problems there....

I would like to explore some options in shedding some weight on her and dont quite know where to start other than the wheels to put her on a diet.... Aside from that. No regrets on the purchase yet.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd get some narrower bars and just ride it.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

If you're looking to shed weight and spend $$ to do it,

In order,

Wheels,
Crank - you mentioned flex,
Bars/stem,
seatpost/saddle.


Bill


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

3 year update and gotta say that I still love my Six13! Thanks to the great advice here on the boards, I have left everything alone and just "ride" the bike. I've decided to update my post because now I feel like its time for some "upgrades". Does anyone have any good recommendations on a lighter handlebar, and crankset? I think its finally time to upgrade those 2 items and shed some weight on the bike.

Thanks in advance to this forum and its members for all of the advice!


----------

